# cab command controller mounting



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

hey guys. I'm new to the site and just bought a truck with a western ultra mount pro series plow. It has the cab command controller with it. The back of the controller has slots on each side like it slides into a mount or cradle. I can't find anything on the net. You guys have any idea what mount I need? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

western has a 4 sided mast they used to mount the old cable controled plow control box, it sets about 2 feet off the floor, I still use them on my newer plows, just have to use a little imaganation, but it has adjustments so you can have it custom fit for your needs, again they were plow control mounts for the old cable western plows, there are still some around, 2 screws in the floor and its in


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If you go to your local Western dealer they should beable to tell you exactly what you need.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

jimspro;831227 said:


> western has a 4 sided mast they used to mount the old cable controled plow control box, it sets about 2 feet off the floor, I still use them on my newer plows, just have to use a little imaganation, but it has adjustments so you can have it custom fit for your needs, again they were plow control mounts for the old cable western plows, there are still some around, 2 screws in the floor and its in


He's talking about a handheld, you're way off. The bracket is a small metal triangular looking thing. I'll try to get a pic up for you.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

got-h2o;831251 said:


> He's talking about a handheld, you're way off. The bracket is a small metal triangular looking thing. I'll try to get a pic up for you.


Western p/n 64312..runs about $6.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah....It's the handheld. A pic of it would be great. Otherwise, I just brainstormed and came up with my own bracket idea. Would like to see westerns bracket though. My nearest dealer is 40 minutes away.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

#9

http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/56624.03_060109.pdf


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks.....not really what I thought. I'm going to run with my idea.


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

i know its a hand held, when western first came out with a v-blade i got one, and they had a clip that mounted to the old pedistal, and the handle would slide on it, i still use the western pedistals with my boss v-plows, as i said you had to be imagnative, and modify it, but they work well


----------

